# Bothrops columbiensis



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

A couple of images of my columbian lancehead.

A real skitty bugger to photograph.


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

awesome pics :2thumb:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautifull snake :2thumb:


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: what a stunner  very nice work.


----------



## buggs (Dec 28, 2010)

brilliant snake! handful?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

buggs said:


> brilliant snake! handful?


mad as hell, twice as fast!


----------

